# New HRCH



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy to report that my golden Stix earned his HRCH this past weekend. Swinging with the gun (or not swinging) is the skill that cost us 2 passes enroute to the title. However, yesterday his marking was absolutely perfect. Blinds....ehhh...he has done much better, but still good enough for a pass.

If the picture uploads correctly, it shows our water series. We had to run from a platform, something that neither of us has ever done before. As Stix is not a super strong water dog, I was concerned about this.

However, his love of dock diving and agility paid off as he had zero problem leaping on with a wet duck or leaving with good momentum, even for the blind.

This is my second HRCH dog and I'm really starting to prefer the venue over AKC, although I will continue to participate in both.

And now for some more obedience and agility work.

Kathy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Stix!

That's fantastic-great job to you both.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

very awesome!!! So funny, today was the first time I worked with my girl on a platform, among other "places" and my trainer was talking about it in the real world and why it was valuable. And here I see you having to run from one. Cool to see!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!!! I'm so proud of you guys!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing your news and the photo


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Cool photos too.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Way to go!
CONGRATZ!!!
FTGoldens


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Terrific!! WTG!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

